# ظهور صليب في سماء دير مارمينا الذي احتضن اجساد شهداء كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية



## +bent el malek+ (14 يناير 2011)

ظهور صليب في سماء دير مارمينا الذي احتضن اجساد شهداء كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية​ 
في دير الشهيدالعظيم مارمينا وكانت ساعة الغروب وكان الجو والسماء ملبدة بالغيوم السوداء ولكن لفت انظار المتواجدين منظر من اروع ما تنظر العين فى وسط هذة الغيوم والسحب السوداء وكان المنظر ملفت جدا اذا صليب بلون السحب البيضاء بكامل مساحة الدير ​

بركة هذة الصور والصليب المبارك ليعبر بنا الى الابديه تبارك الجميع
1






2​ 






3




​ 
4​ 




​ 
5​ 




​ 
6​ 





7​ 




​ 
تعزيات السماء اقوى من كل تعزيات العالم باسرة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس 

ميرسى يا مانا 

ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يناير 2011)

*موضوع جميل يا مانا*
*بس ياريت لو حد يكون ليه *
*اتصال بالدير ويتاكدلنا من الموضوع ده*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2011)

الله رووووعه

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## انريكي (14 يناير 2011)

موضوع جدا جدا جميل

شكرا

الرب يباركك


----------



## marcelino (14 يناير 2011)

*غريبه اوى !!*​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يناير 2011)

هو مفيش حاجة صعبة علي ربنا طبعا
وفي امكانه يبعتلنا تعزيات كده واكتر كمان
بس ياريت حد يتأكدلنا من الموضوع ده
وانا عن نفسي هحاول برده
ميرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يناير 2011)

*ابعت معونتك يارب لاولادك لانهم تعبوا قوى​*


----------



## vetaa (14 يناير 2011)

*ربنا لازم يفتقد شعبه ويعزيه
شكرا ليك يارب 


ميرسى يا قمر
*


----------



## twety (14 يناير 2011)

*تعزيات ربنا احسن بكتير من اى تعزيه بشريه
شكرا ياقمر للموضوع الحلو ده
بس يارب يكون اكيييييد
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يناير 2011)

*المنظر نفسه جميل جداا
لكن الموضوع مش اكيد
وتاريخ الصور قديم شويه
ميرسي ليكي​*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2011)

بصراحة مش عاوز اصدمكم بس ده مش صليب

ده مجرد تقاطعات لطيارات نفاثة 


عملت الشكل ده وكنت بشوفها كتير في الجيش علشان السماء كانت مفتوحة بالنسبة لينا مفيش عمارات سكنية او اي وحدات تعوق الرؤية


----------



## النهيسى (15 يناير 2011)

*المجد للرب يســــــــــــــوع
شكرا جدا للخبر المفرح
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس ​
> 
> ميرسى يا مانا ​
> 
> ربنا يعوضك ​


*ميرسى يا كوكو نورت الموضوع *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يناير 2011)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا مانا*​
> *بس ياريت لو حد يكون ليه *
> *اتصال بالدير ويتاكدلنا من الموضوع ده*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*طبعا يكون افضل *
*بس صدقينى الشكل الى انا شيفاة دة *
*كفاية انة على علامة الصليب *
*دى اكبر بركة *
*ميرسى يا قمر*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الله رووووعه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر


*نورتى يا سكرة *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يناير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> موضوع جدا جدا جميل
> 
> شكرا
> 
> الرب يباركك


*ميرسى انريكى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يناير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *غريبه اوى !!*​


*ميرسى لمرورك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يناير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هو مفيش حاجة صعبة علي ربنا طبعا​
> وفي امكانه يبعتلنا تعزيات كده واكتر كمان
> بس ياريت حد يتأكدلنا من الموضوع ده
> وانا عن نفسي هحاول برده
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ابعت معونتك يارب لاولادك لانهم تعبوا قوى​*


 
*اميــــــن *

*ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يناير 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ربنا لازم يفتقد شعبه ويعزيه*
> *شكرا ليك يارب *
> 
> 
> *ميرسى يا قمر*


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا قمر *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يناير 2011)

twety قال:


> *تعزيات ربنا احسن بكتير من اى تعزيه بشريه*
> *شكرا ياقمر للموضوع الحلو ده*
> *بس يارب يكون اكيييييد*


*ميرسى لمرورك يا سكرة *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *المنظر نفسه جميل جداا​*
> *لكن الموضوع مش اكيد*
> *وتاريخ الصور قديم شويه*
> 
> *ميرسي ليكي*​


*فعلا بس كفاية انة على علامة الصليب *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يناير 2011)

coptic man قال:


> بصراحة مش عاوز اصدمكم بس ده مش صليب
> 
> ده مجرد تقاطعات لطيارات نفاثة
> 
> ...


*بس يكفى يا مينا انة فى الاخر على شكل صليب *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *المجد للرب يســــــــــــــوع*​
> *شكرا جدا للخبر المفرح*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


_*ميرسى على مرورك*_
_*ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## omar alex (21 يناير 2011)

ممكن..وممكن لا...
عموما الايمان فى القلب..فلابد ان لاننتظر
نا يثبت ذلك..سواء اكنتم مع اليسوع..وانا مع الله
ورسوله..دمنا احبة الى اخر الدهر..
وشكرا على الموضوع..


----------



## qwyui (24 يناير 2011)

صور رائعة


----------

